# Sticky  DIRECTV for Android App v4.9.403 Issues & Discussion



## dod1450

New version update. This one enable to see your playlist when you are not at home.


----------



## NR4P

dod1450 said:


> New version update. This one enable to see your playlist when you are not at home.


Really? Doesn't work on my Marshmallow Android phone. "Can't connect to DVR" over AT&T wireless.

Is that in the release notes somewhere or does it work for some?


----------



## gpg

NR4P said:


> Really? Doesn't work on my Marshmallow Android phone. "Can't connect to DVR" over AT&T wireless.
> 
> Is that in the release notes somewhere or does it work for some?


OOH is not working on my Samsung Galaxy S7 Edge either.


----------



## dconfer

OOH doesn't work on my Note 5 either. Nothing new thou. The last version worked for a day. So basically have not had OOH since they took down my geniogo box.


----------



## trh

I downloaded the DIRECTV for Tablet App Saturday (Android). So far, very happy with it. Interface is better than the Phone App and it works. I was in an airport today using their WiFi and I was able to see my entire HR44 playlist and I watched a few minutes of some shows -- some going back as far as June 2015. As best I can tell, everything on my DVR Playlist is visible while not on my home network.

I also liked that I watched the first 5 minutes of a show last night (after I had downloaded it). Went to watch it on the plane today, and the show picked up where I left off last night. Much much better than advancing to where I had previously stopped.

The Tablet version (as of last night) is 4.9.402 and the phone version is 4.9.403.


----------



## inkahauts

I'm really starting to think the first thing people who have inconsistent issues should do is delete the app and leave it off your devices for several (two or three) days. Then put it back on and register it all over again fresh. I have been having a lot better luck with it since I did that personally.


----------



## chrised

I had it working for a few days at the end of the year, and most of the time it is not. I have the latest update. Still getting the "Can't connect to DVR.. Tap here to try again".

On my primary phone, I tried clearing memory and cache. no help. uninstall and reinstall.. still not working.
I tried a new install on my older android which it was never installed on. Same problem.

What I find most interesting is in Settings - DVR Access - System Info. When using cell network, the Network and IP Address information is missing. On Wifi, its properly populated.

That leads me to conclude that either my router and genie aren't getting along.. Perhaps I need to reboot the genie so it refreshes its plug-n-play port forwarding on the router. Or, that the mechanism DTV has for looking up the DVR's IP address is not working.

I wish someone could provide exact information on what router port forwarding is required for this and a functional description of the process used to get the genie's IP and ports when using cell or public wifi.

Does the Network Services (STB) play any role in this process? I have been unable to find information on what that does, nor have I had any success in getting it to work. All attempts I make result in 202 or 818 error codes.


----------



## NR4P

chrised said:


> I had it working for a few days at the end of the year, and most of the time it is not. I have the latest update. Still getting the "Can't connect to DVR.. Tap here to try again".
> 
> On my primary phone, I tried clearing memory and cache. no help. uninstall and reinstall.. still not working.
> I tried a new install on my older android which it was never installed on. Same problem.
> 
> What I find most interesting is in Settings - DVR Access - System Info. When using cell network, the Network and IP Address information is missing. On Wifi, its properly populated.
> 
> That leads me to conclude that either my router and genie aren't getting along.. Perhaps I need to reboot the genie so it refreshes its plug-n-play port forwarding on the router. Or, that the mechanism DTV has for looking up the DVR's IP address is not working.
> 
> I wish someone could provide exact information on what router port forwarding is required for this and a functional description of the process used to get the genie's IP and ports when using cell or public wifi.
> 
> Does the Network Services (STB) play any role in this process? I have been unable to find information on what that does, nor have I had any success in getting it to work. All attempts I make result in 202 or 818 error codes.


Router and port forwarding are not required. STB is not involved.

Case in point.
OOH works fine on my iPhone
OOH doesn't work at all on the Android (as many others point out on this site)
Same router
Same network
Same log ins

Pretty conclusive IMHO

(And yes cache's cleared, apps deleted, reinstalled etc.)


----------



## trh

NR4P said:


> OOH doesn't work at all on the Android (as many others point out on this site)


I've had OOH working on my Tablet for several days now (after installing the Android Tablet App).

After reading this thread (specifically your statement above), I installed the App on my Samsung Galaxy S7 cell phone. Watched several things off my DVR playlist and Live TV today via Cell data while at work. No WiFi to test today (but maybe tonight).


----------



## gpg

trh said:


> I've had OOH working on my Tablet for several days now (after installing the Android Tablet App).
> 
> After reading this thread (specifically your statement above), I installed the App on my Samsung Galaxy S7 cell phone. Watched several things off my DVR playlist and Live TV today via Cell data while at work. No WiFi to test today (but maybe tonight).


I still can't get OOH to work on my Galaxy S7 Edge using cellular data or wifi.


----------



## trh

gpg said:


> I still can't get OOH to work on my Galaxy S7 Edge using cellular data or wifi.


I didn't do anything special. Installed the app at home, logged in and tried it at home and then the office. It is a Verizon cell using 4G.


----------



## gpg

trh said:


> I didn't do anything special. Installed the app at home, logged in and tried it at home and then the office. It is a Verizon cell using 4G.


My phone is from AT&T, and the Directv app is considered a system app. It can't be completely uninstalled. I wonder if that's the difference.


----------



## NR4P

gpg said:


> My phone is from AT&T, and the Directv app is considered a system app. It can't be completely uninstalled. I wonder if that's the difference.


System apps can't be uninstalled but can be upgraded to current versions. What phone do you have?


----------



## gpg

NR4P said:


> System apps can't be uninstalled but can be upgraded to current versions. What phone do you have?


It's running the current version on my Samsung Galaxy S7 Edge.


----------



## NR4P

gpg said:


> It's running the current version on my Samsung Galaxy S7 Edge.


Interesting dilemma. Tech support will say to delete and reinstall and the bone heads at AT&T by putting it in the phone's f/w, doesn't allow you to do that. Amazing fail!


----------



## gpg

NR4P said:


> Interesting dilemma. Tech support will say to delete and reinstall and the bone heads at AT&T by putting it in the phone's f/w, doesn't allow you to do that. Amazing fail!


Yep. Maybe the next release will fix OOH for everyone.


----------



## chrised

Looks like a few updates came out for Android Phones in the last couple days. Now my version is 4.9.406. And my DVR streaming is working now. I did nothing other than waiting a few days and the automatic updates.

Also interesting to note.. The Settings-DVR Access-system info screen - When on Wifi, IP Address shows my Genie's IP on my home network. When on Cell, it does not show my routers external IP. It has IP address 99.193.235.21 which reverse lookup found *authws-test.cr.dtvce.com*. "Test"... hmmm.

The auto-prepare setting has a bug on this version (displays incorrectly).

My Android tablet is 4.9.402 and also works at the moment. Its status screen shows my Genie's home network IP even when on cell, so there's another bug.

Hopefully this is a sign that DTV is getting this fixed finally..

Update: my second android phone wasn't as easy to get working. Had to clear all data and re-register. Also, the IP address is different now. 99.193.13.23. reverse dns lookup doesn't work on this one.


----------



## Bronxiniowa

Have been trying to use it and I get constant "can't record to this DVR" message. I have only one DVR and it is duly registered, manually added IP address and everything.

Also, the alphabetical channel list still lists by number! Channel 1 is first, with a letter hedding, followed by channel 2, with its letter hedding, followed by my locals, which have either K or W hedding, etc.!


----------



## dod1450

There has not been an android update for a long time. Why???


----------



## KyL416

Updates have been released every few months, there was just one back on August 20th:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.directv.dvrscheduler&hl=en_US

Here's the versions that came out over the past year and the dates they were released:
02/27/17 - 4.9.504
03/14/17 - 4.9.602
06/01/17 - 4.9.705
06/26/17 - 5.0.107
07/25/17 - 5.1.003
08/22/17 - 5.1.202
09/27/17 - 5.2.004
10/12/17 - 5.3.001
11/08/17 - 5.4.002
12/07/17 - 5.5.003
01/05/18 - 5.6.002
01/30/18 - 5.7.003
03/24/18 - 5.8.005
06/04/18 - 5.9.006
08/20/18 - 5.10.002


----------



## trh

KyL416 said:


> Updates have been released every few months, there was just one back on August 20th:
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.directv.dvrscheduler&hl=en_US
> 
> Here's the versions that came out over the past year and the dates they were released:
> 06/01/17 - 4.9.705
> 06/26/17 - 5.0.107
> 07/25/17 - 5.1.003
> 08/22/17 - 5.1.202
> 09/27/17 - 5.2.004
> 10/12/17 - 5.3.001
> 11/08/17 - 5.4.002
> 12/07/17 - 5.5.003
> 01/05/18 - 5.6.002
> 01/30/18 - 5.7.003
> 03/24/18 - 5.8.005
> 06/04/18 - 5.9.006
> 08/20/18 - 5.10.002


And I have 5.10.003


----------



## KyL416

That's the tablet version, some of their releases have different numbers compared to the phone version:
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.directv.navigator&hl=en_US

For anyone interested in the tablet version history:
01/13/17 - 4.9.402
01/26/17 - 4.9.408
01/27/17 - 4.9.410
03/14/17 - 4.9.602
06/26/17 - 5.0.107
07/25/17 - 5.1.004
08/22/17 - 5.1.201
09/27/17 - 5.2.004
10/12/17 - 5.3.001
11/08/17 - 5.4.002
12/07/17 - 5.5.002
01/05/18 - 5.6.001
01/30/18 - 5.7.003
03/24/18 - 5.8.005
06/04/18 - 5.9.006
08/20/18 - 5.10.003


----------



## trh

KyL416 said:


> That's the tablet version, some of their releases have different numbers compared to the phone version:
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.directv.navigator&hl=en_US
> 
> For anyone interested in the tablet version history:
> 01/13/17 - 4.9.402
> 01/26/17 - 4.9.408
> 01/27/17 - 4.9.410
> 03/14/17 - 4.9.602
> 06/26/17 - 5.0.107
> 07/25/17 - 5.1.004
> 08/22/17 - 5.1.201
> 09/27/17 - 5.2.004
> 10/12/17 - 5.3.001
> 11/08/17 - 5.4.002
> 12/07/17 - 5.5.002
> 01/05/18 - 5.6.001
> 01/30/18 - 5.7.003
> 03/24/18 - 5.8.005
> 06/04/18 - 5.9.006
> 08/20/18 - 5.10.003


Either format, there have been numerous updates to the App.


----------



## dod1450

KyL416 said:


> That's the tablet version, some of their releases have different numbers compared to the phone version:
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.directv.navigator&hl=en_US
> 
> For anyone interested in the tablet version history:
> 01/13/17 - 4.9.402
> 01/26/17 - 4.9.408
> 01/27/17 - 4.9.410
> 03/14/17 - 4.9.602
> 06/26/17 - 5.0.107
> 07/25/17 - 5.1.004
> 08/22/17 - 5.1.201
> 09/27/17 - 5.2.004
> 10/12/17 - 5.3.001
> 11/08/17 - 5.4.002
> 12/07/17 - 5.5.002
> 01/05/18 - 5.6.001
> 01/30/18 - 5.7.003
> 03/24/18 - 5.8.005
> 06/04/18 - 5.9.006
> 08/20/18 - 5.10.003


 I don't see an update for a droid phone.


----------



## KyL416

What model phone do you have and what version of Android is it running?


----------



## dod1450

KyL416 said:


> What model phone do you have and what version of Android is it running?


LG 5 Version 7.0


----------

